# senko help!!!!



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I here alot of good catches on a senko but I have not had any luck with them. Is there a preferred color or technique.Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like to fish them on spinning tackle with 8lb test. Yum dingers are my favorite (cheaper than senko brand). Greeen pumpkin works for me. I fish them weight less with 2/0 3/0 gamakatsu ewg hooks. Cast out and let them sink on slack line, twich a couple time let sink again, then i reel in and repeat. Watch your line, alot of times you will see the line move side ways or it will feel heavy, set hook. Hope this helps.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use 12lb florocarbon on a baitcaster. I texas rig with a 3/16 tungsten sinker. I like either the watermelon seed or the black with blue fleck 5 Inch Yum Dinger on a 3/0 EWG Gama hook. I throw it on isolated clumps of weeds.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

I texas rig dingers weightless on a 4/0 or 5/0 gammy EWG and toss em where I think fish may be holding. Just let the thing drop and deadstick it for 20 seconds or so if nothing gently lift your rod and let it drop again. Bass will hit a senko style worm 99% of the time on the drop or when it is just sitting on the bottom. they don't usually spit them, and if you aren't paying attention, will VERY often swallow them. watching your line is a big clue to a fish having picked it up if you see it moving around or if you feel weight when lifting. Cross his eyes on the hookset and you should be good. Colors I run, are pumpkin green with the chartruese tail or motor oil in slightly colored water, cotton candy or other light colors in the clear, and junebug or watermelon with the red flake in the muddier stuff. But the presentation I feel is key, just let the thing drop and sit awhile.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

weightless rig wacky worm. I let it float to the bottom and then lift it about a foot off the bottom. Keep the line tight so you can feel them hit it on the fall. I like watermelon and black/blue flake.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Rigging a 4" wacky style has produced a lot of fish for me. I get to fish a few quarries and let it drop along the steep walls with a little "jiggle". I use 6# flourocarbon line since the water is so clear in the quarries and not much structure to worry about. I have also had success with 12# flouro though.

I liked Wargoth's method though, sounds like you can get that into some interesting places. Will be trying that soon.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Stick with it you will get'em.Then you will be a believer...........


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if your not getting fish on a senko style bait after repeated tries you might want to try another body of water. IMO its the closest thing to an automatic fish catcher in the world of bass fishing. But it does require bass to be present to eat it.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If you don't get bit on any lure type, I would change lure types rather than searching for others lakes where they will bit that lure type. I use a Yum Dinger, a lipless crankbait and a deep diving crankbait rigged on each of three rods. I try each area with all three baits and keep moving from spot to spot untill I get bit. Then I throw what ever thr fish want that day. I definatly chages from day to day on the same spots. Different colors of the same lures do make a difference on other bodies of water too.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't think there's a wrong way to fish a Senko. They are very versatile. Weighted hook, weightless, wacky, ball head jig, texas rigged, etc. The warmer the water the more eratic action I tend to fish them.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Agree with Parma. I've fished them all kinds of ways, even drop shotted 3.5" senkos with some success. One rule seems to apply for me though: the less you do - the better. My favorite way recently is wacky rigged with a weighted, weedless wacky rig hook. Let it drop...let it sit...then lift it up...repeat.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

It seemed that I had better luck earlier in the year wacky rigging them weightless, and more towards spawn I had better luck texas rigging them weightless. Just toss and let it sink, like everybody has said. If nothing on the drop I like to pull it up a bit and pop it, then let it sink again. Green Pumpkin Black Flk is my absolute go to.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys!!! I HAVE A TOURNY ON LEESVILLE SUNDAY AND WILL TRY IT AGAIN!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Just saw this. But. 

Gary Yamasenkos are my favorite 4Inch. Colors very lakes like natural colors rivers dark colors and Green Pumpkin. Ponds Chart. and Red with glitter. 

I rig them Texas style with a 4/0 Mustad Wide Gap 12lb. Test weightless on a baitcaster. 

Medium rod I can really wing them out there If I want I like weightless cause they wil sink slow. 

I let them sit for a while then slowly twitch them on the way back. 

Usually it's on the fall . Yet I have had about 6 bass this year twitching them back to me. 

Senkos and Tubes have been the killer for me this year. Funny I fish them both the same way.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitley weightless....and make sure u have the senko hooked properly as well...make sure its behind the sack or else your going to go through senkos left and right....For me its a slower presentation...on the way back I like to give it a couple softer jerks and let the senko twitch back n forth for about 10-20ft and then bring her in and do it all again. Also DAARRRKKKK colors....I perfer black.....solid black or with red flake...thats it...nothing else....thats of course in my own opinion but its a good one! lol jk! best of luck


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I like all of the above and would like to add Carolina rigged on about a 20" leader.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

RANGER16 said:


> I here alot of good catches on a senko but I have not had any luck with them. Is there a preferred color or technique.Any help would be appreciated!


okay..... first the bait is made to be fished weightless.. its all about the fall .. and it best on a 2/0 tears less then a 3/0 does .. you need a good rod i use a g-loomis glx mbr842c /7foot medium fast action


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Although I've had success fishing them weightless, my best days have been with one texas-rigged on a 2/0 Gamakatsu round bend with a 1/16 oz. sinker. Fish it slow. Favorite color is green pumpkin/purple flake in a 4-inch Yum Dinger or a 5-inch hand-poured worm similar to a Pro Senko. Also had success with black/blue flake and a few other colors. Fish them on a 6'6" MH St. Croix spinning rod with 12-lb. test mono.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everybody who gave me tips on senkos! I fished our club tournament at portage yesterday from 5pm-1am and caught 7 keepers on the senko (best 5 went 7lbs and 10 1/2 won) but i just think I was working it to much. Thanks again!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats !!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

RANGER16 said:


> I just wanted to thank everybody who gave me tips on senkos! I fished our club tournament at portage yesterday from 5pm-1am and caught 7 keepers on the senko (best 5 went 7lbs and 10 1/2 won) but i just think I was working it to much. Thanks again!


another success story true believers


----------

